# North Yorkshire Twighlight anyone??



## staffo77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Evening,

Having recently moved up to North Yorkshire for work. I have been surprised by the high number of quality courses with touching distances of my workplace. 

Anyone interested in arranging a game to make the most of the lighter nights and take in one of the many great courses here?

I have been looking at :

Alwoodley @ Â£50

Pannal @ Â£30

Moor Allerton @ Â£35

I would be looking at a tee around 6.30pm but could maybe make it earlier .


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 10, 2015)

staffo77 said:



			Evening,

Having recently moved up to North Yorkshire for work. I have been surprised by the high number of quality courses with touching distances of my workplace. 

Anyone interested in arranging a game to make the most of the lighter nights and take in one of the many great courses here?

I have been looking at :

Alwoodley @ Â£50

Pannal @ Â£30

Moor Allerton @ Â£35

I would be looking at a tee around 6.30pm but could maybe make it earlier .
		
Click to expand...

i fancy Alwoodley this summer but suspect 6:30 might be a bit late.

alwoodleys twilight is also available at weekends


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 10, 2015)

What time tee  do you think would see a round completed ? I've got some flexibility and could easily do 5pm

Can't really do a weekend as I'm back home at the weekend


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Staffo I am a member at Moor Allerton so I can sign you in if you wanted a game.  I could also be interested in some of the other courses too.


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Great news mate. Moor Allerton looks a great course. 

I'm away next week on holiday , do you fancy arranging a potential game


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry I'm new to this , I've only posted half a response !!!

Possible dates for moor Allerton 24/ 25th June or 1/2nd July ??


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeh we can work something out.  I work away a fair bit and won't know where I am till a week or 2 before.  One of those dates should work though.  If we shoot for the 24/25th and if there's a problem I will let you know.


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Spot on

I'll throw you a message when I get back from holiday


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 11, 2015)

If anyone else is free Tues, Wed or Thursday nights through the next few weeks / months  I open to other suggestions than the courses I mentioned as they are obviously the more famous ones in the area. . I'm right next to the A1 so can cover some miles in half an hour for a 5pm - 6pm tee.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 11, 2015)

How long does it take you to get to Pike Hills over in York? If that would work for you, I'm potentially up for a game some time.


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 11, 2015)

Just check and it's only 20mins


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 11, 2015)

That was meant to read I've just checked and its only 20 mins


----------



## ruff-driver (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm working nr wetherby, so would be interested in a twilight round with anyone nearby .


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 11, 2015)

staffo77 said:



			Just check and it's only 20mins
		
Click to expand...


Bear in mind the nightmare that is the ring road around York and it could be 40 depending how much of it you have to spend on it! I think I can sign you on for Â£17 for a round though.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Bear in mind the nightmare that is the ring road around York and it could be 40 depending how much of it you have to spend on it! I think I can sign you on for Â£17 for a round though.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be too bad from A1 up the A64 (if its open.......).


My course is the other side of York but tues-thurs are quite tricky until august. Will key an eye and see what dates occur.


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 11, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			I'm working nr wetherby, so would be interested in a twilight round with anyone nearby .
		
Click to expand...

Im working / staying in wetherby myself mate. Wetherby golf club gets some good reviews and there are a number of others on the doorstep . I'll find out the potential rates for twighlight to see what is a good option.


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 11, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Bear in mind the nightmare that is the ring road around York and it could be 40 depending how much of it you have to spend on it! I think I can sign you on for Â£17 for a round though.
		
Click to expand...

From we're I'm staying in wetherby it states 19 mins and that eliminates any travel on the ring road apparently. Â£17 seems a bargain having looked at the website


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 11, 2015)

staffo77 said:



			What time tee  do you think would see a round completed ? I've got some flexibility and could easily do 5pm

Can't really do a weekend as I'm back home at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

No worries. I think I'd struggle for weekdays coming from Manchester way. M60 / 62 a complete lottery at that time and would hate to leave someone stranded on the tee


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks , your not wrong with that traffic I battle it every Friday afternoon!!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 12, 2015)

staffo77 said:



			From we're I'm staying in wetherby it states 19 mins and that eliminates any travel on the ring road apparently. Â£17 seems a bargain having looked at the website
		
Click to expand...


It's not a long course but some of the greens have some tricky run-offs and there's some thinking to be done on the best way to tackle some par 4s (iron over driver) but if you're having a good day off the tee, you can score very well at Pike.


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Yeh we can work something out.  I work away a fair bit and won't know where I am till a week or 2 before.  One of those dates should work though.  If we shoot for the 24/25th and if there's a problem I will let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Evening mate,

I'm back in the country from Monday so up for that midweek game if your about in next few weeks.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 21, 2015)

Right mate.  Next week is looking best for me at the minute.  Thursday I can definitely do and Wednesday is a maybe just depends on when I finish up on site.


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 21, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Right mate.  Next week is looking best for me at the minute.  Thursday I can definitely do and Wednesday is a maybe just depends on when I finish up on site.
		
Click to expand...

Thursday is a lot better for me as well mate so let's go for that. I'll be in touch say Tuesday night  to sort some details . 

Looks a great course really looking forward it.


----------



## staffo77 (Jun 23, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Right mate.  Next week is looking best for me at the minute.  Thursday I can definitely do and Wednesday is a maybe just depends on when I finish up on site.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Mate,

 Im still up for Thursday night if you can still make it. What time were you thinking of starting , is 17.30 to late / early?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeh still up for it.  Earlier would be better.  I can get there for 4 30. If you can't get there for then 5 30 will work.  You can pm now,  I have cleared my inbox.


----------

